# Free jig plans from Powermatic and Wood Magazine



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Right now *Wood magazine* and Powermatic have teamed up to provide some free tablesaw jig plans. There is a simple but well thought out plan for storing saw and dado blades. This is worth a look: http://www.woodmagazine.com/wood/file.jhtml?item=/powermatic/powermaticprogram


----------



## awh (Mar 3, 2006)

aniceone2hold said:


> This is worth a look.


I would like to, but a link would make it a lot easier!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I edited my post with a direct link to the information. For those unfamiliar with using search engines I highlighted what you would enter in the "search box" to locate the information on the web. The first link that comes up on Google is an index of current articles on the Wood Magazine homepage. About halfway down the page you will see mention of Tablesaw Tips and Techniques, Sponsored by Powermatic. Clicking this will take you to the information.
Tony, thanks for keeping me on my toes. This may help some of our members who are not familiar with using computers.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Mike, I just downloaded a bunch of these. Some nice looking jigs!

Corey


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Corey, the real beauty of nice jigs like these is they can easily be converted for use on your router table.


----------

